# failed iui again! healthy and under 30



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I'm New to the site and would love any advice or shared experiences would be great.

Some info on my circumstances

Myself and my wife have both already given birth to  two gorgeous boys via a donor friend at home insemination. I'm 27 she's 24 we really want to complete our family and both want to carry a child again sadly our donor is no longer available hence going down the clinic route.

We have no fertility issues are young healthy and previously carried a child so I don't understand what's going wrong for us
I have had 2 failed iui attempts at the londons womens clinic 
And also my wife has just had a failed iui there.

We were going to buy the 3 cycle package but after speaking to the doctor there he assured us we would not need that as he was sure we would concieve quickly as we have no problems.

I chose the clinic as they have the best success rates but now I'm not so sure 

I'm not sure how long financially we can keep going down this route as we have already spent quite a bit of our savings.

Others I have spoken too told us just forget iui and go straight to ivf 
What are your opinions please? 
Just feeling so deflated right now 

Sorry about the long post x


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

From what I gather IUI success rates are around 15-20% so not the greatest. How many times did it take you before? Also if the sperm is frozen then I guess that may affect things? Have you had a scan to check everything is still ok with both of you? Fertility can change over time.

I believe IVF success rates are around 30-35% so higher then IUI but more physically demanding. If cost is a factor you could look into egg sharing.

Sorry I can't be much help, we're going straight to IVF due to tube issues! 

Good luck!

Herts x


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Herts85 said:


> From what I gather IUI success rates are around 15-20% so not the greatest. How many times did it take you before? Also if the sperm is frozen then I guess that may affect things? Have you had a scan to check everything is still ok with both of you? Fertility can change over time.
> 
> I believe IVF success rates are around 30-35% so higher then IUI but more physically demanding. If cost is a factor you could look into egg sharing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your info 
Yes we both had scans and there are no problems.
We both got pregnant before on first try so we're very lucky.

I've always wanted to donate my eggs as the thought of helping out a couple who are desperate for a child is the most amazing gift you could give someone so will Deffo be looking in to that.

I wish you all the best of luck on your journey through ivf 
X


----------

